# Whiplash - have they gone missing?



## bobozhang137

Apparently I sent back my TWCU to them for RMA almost 3 months ago, and they haven't replied any of my emails regarding the status of my RMA. The only email i got from them was the first one when they sent me the RMA form which i filled up and their address.
   
  I emailed custserv@whiplashaudio.com. That was the email shown on their website.
   
  Anyone has the same problem as me?


----------



## chesterljh

nope...i get replies everyday!!
   
  try emailing the queries part...and craig will reply you from there


----------



## kiwirugby

Me too.  Been in touch with Craig over the past three weeks almost daily on a job he's doing for me.  Received a shipping notice yesterday.  Send Craig another query as chesterljh suggests above.


----------



## bobozhang137

I've sent him two emails to both the emails since i started this thread. No replies. 

Sorry if I'm impatient. But 3 months is a pretty long time.


----------



## kiwirugby

Try this email address: csanborn@whiplashaudio.com


----------



## SACD-Man

Yes. That's correct. I don't see any outstanding emails that I need to respond to. 

Well, to be factual, maybe 2-3, but I'm answering emails as fast as I can. 

Most here can stay they can receive an email at 7am and perhaps an email even at 3am. I do my best and I stand behind the fact that's all I can do. Those who know me can easily say I try my best to make everyone happy. 


Craig


----------



## bobozhang137

sorry for the late reply. I've just sent another email to csanborn@whiplashaudio.com
   
  Previously i've been sending to Request@whiplashaudio.com & custserv@whiplastaudio.com


----------



## SACD-Man

Quote: 





bobozhang137 said:


> sorry for the late reply. I've just sent another email to csanborn@whiplashaudio.com
> 
> Previously i've been sending to Request@whiplashaudio.com & custserv@whiplastaudio.com


 
  I see and will take care of it!!
   
  Craig


----------



## chesterljh

Quote: 





sacd-man said:


> I see and will take care of it!!
> 
> Craig


 
   Craig,
   
  do reply my email regarding my headphone cable.
   
  thanks!!!
   
  regards,
  Chester


----------



## Overkill Red

Craig, will sending an email help you coordinate the shipping of my items better?
   
  Thanks,
  TT3rd


----------



## milarepa

Well people, Craig can be a bit slow in responding at times, but the products he delivers are simply amazing.
   
  Both in terms of sonic quality and sheer looks they are truly some of the finest in the trade.
  I got Craig to make me a angled dock connector for my clas, and boy is it nice, simply gotta post a pic. 
   
  Thanks Craig!


----------



## Python002

Just sent Craig a PM. I emailed the customer service link on their website several weeks ago and never got a response. I need a cable cable please


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote: 





python002 said:


> Just sent Craig a PM. I emailed the customer service link on their website several weeks ago and never got a response. I need a cable cable please


 
  Did you use this email address: csanborn@whiplashaudio.com?
   
  I emailed him last week and over the weekend and received responses almost immediately.


----------



## chesterljh

ok...i am receiving no response since last week..this is very sad Craig... =(


----------



## SACD-Man

Sorry guys. I got out of the hospital today and getting caught up. 

I really am trying to get caught up. It's hard to respond here and emails at the same time. 

Craig


----------



## nhutnguyen

Craig
When will my cables be finished?
I sent you some email and you did not reply me?
Nearly one month and I still wait for cables


----------



## nhutnguyen

Craig
Do you remember me?
This is my order one month ago
1) TWag v3 and TWcu v3 Hybrid IEM repalcemnt cable
-with 64" length
-4pins balanced connector (please give me small & black wooden Y-splitter, remember black and small ^^)

2) An adapter for 4pins balanced connector to Oyaide Rhodium straight 3.5mm with hybrid TWag v3 and TWcu v3 also ^^

3) 4pins to 4pins Balanced interconnector with TWag v3

4) a LOD to USB mini with TWag v3

Now I want to heard when will my cables finish?


----------



## nhutnguyen

Craig
Do you remember me?
This is my order one month ago
1) TWag v3 and TWcu v3 Hybrid IEM repalcemnt cable
-with 64" length
-4pins balanced connector (please give me small & black wooden Y-splitter, remember black and small ^^)

2) An adapter for 4pins balanced connector to Oyaide Rhodium straight 3.5mm with hybrid TWag v3 and TWcu v3 also ^^

3) 4pins to 4pins Balanced interconnector with TWag v3

4) a LOD to USB mini with TWag v3

Now I want to heard when will my cables finish?


----------



## nhutnguyen

Craig
Do you remember me?
This is my order one month ago
1) TWag v3 and TWcu v3 Hybrid IEM repalcemnt cable
-with 64" length
-4pins balanced connector (please give me small & black wooden Y-splitter, remember black and small ^^)

2) An adapter for 4pins balanced connector to Oyaide Rhodium straight 3.5mm with hybrid TWag v3 and TWcu v3 also ^^

3) 4pins to 4pins Balanced interconnector with TWag v3

4) a LOD to USB mini with TWag v3

Now I want to heard when will my cables finish?


----------



## nhutnguyen

Sorry admin...
I have something wrongs with my computer. Please help me in deleting duplicated replies
Thanks


----------



## SACD-Man

Email at csanborn@whiplashaudio.com

That should have shipped. However I don't know who you are since I need your order info. 

Email me and let's figure this out. 

Craig


----------



## nhutnguyen

I just sent email to you
My email is knj.com.vn@gmail.com
Please read


----------



## KagaTang

Craig
   
Do you remember me?
This is my order in 16 Dec, 2012
1) 256GB SSD whipmod, 
   
Another order in 18 Dec, 2012
2) Whiplash Elite Reference LOD
   
When will my Whipmod be finished?
I sent you some email and you did not reply me?
  
Now I want to heard when will my Whipmod finish?
  And I have a question about Whiplash Elite Reference LOD, please reply my email, ok^^
   
  My email is vader0401@hotmail.com
   
   
  Thanks.


----------



## xokokx

Craig can i check hows my repair twag v2. Email u n no reply at all. 
My mail is andrewczz@hotmail.com


----------



## KagaTang

Craig
  
 Do you remember me?
 This is my order in 16 Dec, 2012
 1) 256GB SSD whipmod, 
  
 Another order in 18 Dec, 2012
 2) Whiplash Elite Reference LOD
  
 Last order in 15 Jan , 2013
 3) 8 Conductor TWag V3  x 2
  
 Total 4 items,
 
 I sent you some email and you did not reply me?
  
 Now I want to heard when will ship these items to me?
 I want to know when , give me a date ok?
 My email is vader0401@hotmail.com
  
  
 Thanks.


----------



## SACD-Man

Relying to your email in a few minutes!

I know people are expecting replays from me. We are very busy working on things. 

Also I'm trying to get caught up. Some emails are not getting to me. You are welcome to PM any questions. 

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## KagaTang

Craig,
   
  Please check your mail box ok?
   
   
  Thanks.


----------



## xokokx

yeah, please check ur mail box n pm


----------



## chesterljh

erm...craig...i need status updates on my cables pls..thanks


----------



## SACD-Man

Hey guys...checking all of this stuff tonight!
   
  Sorry for the delay. Its crazy lately!!
   
  I will PM you guys since I cant tell from who you are by your avatar name...
   
  Craig


----------



## KagaTang

Please check your email box, my mail address is vader0401@hotmail.com
   
  I waiting your reply, thanks.
   
  Tang Chun Kui


----------



## Marina M

Quote: 





sacd-man said:


> Yes. That's correct. I don't see any outstanding emails that I need to respond to.
> 
> Craig,


 
   
  Hi Craig!
  I'm writing you since August. Wrote you last week and yesterday. Please reply me, I'd like to close the deal with my iPod that was sent to you from Russia in 2011 (I need payment details)
   
  Thank you!


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

I sent you an e-mail to csanborn@whiplashaudio.com (from nugz89@gmail.com) on Jan 11th asking for any updates on a adapter cable i sent payment for on Dec 21st. Just wondering if anything is happening.


----------



## KagaTang

Please check your email box, my mail address is vader0401@hotmail.com
  
 I waiting your reply, thanks.
  
 Tang Chun Kui


----------



## chesterljh

im getting no reply too craig... =( even through PM here =(


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

EDIT: We have contact. S'all good


----------



## awry

Sent a couple of emails as well but haven't heard any replies. Hope to hear from you when you get better. No real rush. Thanks. 
   
  Email's awry.22@gmail.com.


----------



## chesterljh

may u recover well craig! =)


----------



## Catch

Hi,
   
  I would also like an update to my order No: 1200001355 please. Its been a while now and I would rather cancel if you cannot supply as I need this cable. I have emailed you, please PM me or reply here I guess... Bummer to be ill and I sympathise, but you need to inform your customers of delays regardless.
   
  Cheers,
   
  C
[size=1.05em]  [/size]


----------



## SACD-Man

I am back and I'm trying to get catch up which we quickly are!!!!

Let me PM you in a few.....

Craig


----------



## SACD-Man

PM'ing now...


----------



## NucRad

Craig can you reply to me too, re: the TWAGv2 which I sent in for repair in November ?  I have not gotten any replies to a few emails and a voice mail I left recently.  Thanks.
   
  Eric 
  ekovalsky@cox.net


----------



## azynneo

Craig,
   
  Would just wish there would be a reply to my e-mail as well because I needed a square mini-4 pin balanced w/ an adapter to a 1/8". The last message I got from you was the time I paid you, so please update me on the order. I know it hasn't been long as previous people but you did promise a "10 day build". Also, just know that my level of patience is a little less lenient than these people probably.
   
  Neo


----------



## chesterljh

Craig,
   
  im also awaiting a reply about my 2 hybrid cables and a rma hybrid cable as well. please please at least giveme a status update
   
  thanks
   
  Chester


----------



## xokokx

been 2mths plus even since i send my twag v2 for repair. can u please check ur mail ?


----------



## superduperme

He's gone missing I suppose? Not replying to my emails at all. Where are you Craig?


----------



## mellowbob

Ordered a cable and cc was charged over a week ago...order still shows processing? What's going on?


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

Not responding again and my Paypal payment is past the resolution date. Ugh.


----------



## Python002

xokokx said:


> been 2mths plus even since i send my twag v2 for repair. can u please check ur mail ?




Same here. I think going on 3 months since I sent mine for repair. I got you beat.


----------



## feverfive

Soooo has Craig responded at all over the last couple of days?  I was thinking of placing a new order w/ him, but this thread makes me beyond wary.


----------



## Python002

Quote: 





feverfive said:


> Soooo has Craig responded at all over the last couple of days?  I was thinking of placing a new order w/ him, but this thread makes me beyond wary.


 
  Nope.


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





feverfive said:


> Soooo has Craig responded at all over the last couple of days?  I was thinking of placing a new order w/ him, but this thread makes me beyond wary.


 

 Worst customer service I've ever had, opened up a dispute and he didn't even care about it, he's gonna wait til march 4th to give me my money back when paypal demands it.


----------



## xokokx

feverfive said:


> Soooo has Craig responded at all over the last couple of days?  I was thinking of placing a new order w/ him, but this thread makes me beyond wary.



Not yet


----------



## Python002

Lets keep this thread going. Are these people still in business?


----------



## SACD-Man

Yes we are....

Sorry for the delays. I will send your request to mike and he will handle it ASAP....

In fact, if you don't get a tracking number by tomorrow, email him at custserv@whiplashaudio.com. He is handling your repair. 

Craig


----------



## Python002

sacd-man said:


> Yes we are....
> 
> Sorry for the delays. I will send your request to mike and he will handle it ASAP....
> 
> ...




Ok thanks


----------



## azynneo

Craig,
   
  Why would you lie about shipping the cable? Said you shipped it last monday but it's still not here, and after you said that you never provided a tracking number, you never answered the question asking if it was built correctly, and also I already opened a dispute "

 Whiplash Audio PP-002-207-392-112 Non-receipt  Claim
 -$523.00 USD 2/15/2013 Awaiting other party's response"


----------



## azynneo

10 days, still not even a response from the dispute. Interesting.


----------



## goohsm

Craig,
   
  Could you please check my order as well?
  I sent my TWag for repair and ordered TWcu 8 conductor(er4 version)
  I sent my TWag and made the payment for the TWcu last December
  I had no idea it would take this long


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

I'd rather you tell me upfront if you're having problems with fulfilling orders rather than leading me on for months...


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





northernavenger said:


> I'd rather you tell me upfront if you're having problems with fulfilling orders rather than leading me on for months...


 

 he told me he refunded me, but haven't gotten it yet -_-


----------



## xokokx

Quote: 





sacd-man said:


> Yes we are....
> 
> Sorry for the delays. I will send your request to mike and he will handle it ASAP....
> 
> ...


 
  no emails reply from u guys yet.
  guess my email is always in ur junk mail
  pls check
  thanks


----------



## azynneo

still no refund...................


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





northernavenger said:


> I'd rather you tell me upfront if you're having problems with fulfilling orders rather than leading me on for months...


 

 or rather tell you he doesn't give a flying duck about you because you're not someone that can advertise well since your posts are below 10,000


----------



## superduperme

still no reply from Craig...


----------



## xokokx

superduperme said:


> still no reply from Craig...



Same here


----------



## Python002

I got a tracking number for my repair.


----------



## dragonfyra

Quote: 





azynneo said:


> or rather tell you he doesn't give a flying duck about you because you're not someone that can advertise well since your posts are below 10,000


 
   
  This was my feeling before when I waited for my micro twag for 4 months, most of it with no replies and response.....
   
  Maybe I'm just a small fry and nothing to worry about.............


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





dragonfyra said:


> This was my feeling before when I waited for my micro twag for 4 months, most of it with no replies and response.....
> 
> Maybe I'm just a small fry and nothing to worry about.............


 

 its too bad for craig, since he probably tries his best to prevent you from being able to "refund your money" this is why he keeps telling you to hold on past 45 days so you can't refund it anymore so he can take his sweet ass time. Luckily for me, I opened a dispute  too bad craig


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

Got word now. Apparently customs were involved and he's upgrading my order free of charge.


----------



## azynneo

refunded on my order, thanks craig


----------



## xokokx

still waiting for reply


----------



## Randius

Sent my Twag V2 OM back for RMA more than two months back and had not received any reply despite sending emails to both the customer service and Craig himself...


----------



## xokokx

Quote: 





randius said:


> Sent my Twag V2 OM back for RMA more than two months back and had not received any reply despite sending emails to both the customer service and Craig himself...


 
  exactly same situation , same cable . 
 mine reaching 3 mths


----------



## SACD-Man

Yes we are fully on repairs the end of today and tomorrow!!
   
  Craig


----------



## xokokx

ok thanks 
 finally got a reply


----------



## mania0226

Hi Craig,
My order refer number 4318, please advise when you can send out the cable, thanks!!my contact e mail: mania0226@msn.com


sacd-man said:


> Yes we are fully on repairs the end of today and tomorrow!!
> 
> Craig


----------



## rsung

Hi Craig,
   
  I bought the *[size=8.5pt]Whiplash Elite Micro Line out Dock (LOD) - Left Exit[/size]* cable from you last Saturday but I've yet to receive an e-mail to say it's been shipped - the cable is currently advertised as in stock and your site mentions that cables are shipped within 1 business day. I have sent an e-mail to both requests@whiplashaudio.com and csanborn@whiplashaudio.com but I've received no reply.
   
  My order number is [size=10.0pt]1200001463[/size]
   
  Thanks.


----------



## mellowbob

Good luck with that. I purchased a cable over a month ago. Still has not shipped. Worst company ever. I'm surprised there are no class action lawsuits yet.


----------



## justin w.

Craig, please respond to my emails.  This is an easy one.


----------



## rsung

Quote: 





mellowbob said:


> Good luck with that. I purchased a cable over a month ago. Still has not shipped. Worst company ever. I'm surprised there are no class action lawsuits yet.


 

 Thanks mellowbob, sorry to hear that you're in the same position as me, so I hope your problem is resolved soon. It definitely is disappointing to find out how poor the customer service is from Whiplash Audio, and I wish I had found out about it before I placed the order. I think I will wait a few more days to see what happens, and if there's still no reply I'll have to go through the ordeal of getting PayPal involved.


----------



## feverfive

Another vendor going down in flames


----------



## Marina M

Hi Craig, could you please check mails from mistryukova@ ? I'm sending mails for a month...


----------



## KagaTang

delete


----------



## Solotov

Have anyone got an update from Craig?
  I've sent many mails, but still no reply...


----------



## SACD-Man

There are a bunch of SPAM emails. Send me a PM...
  Craig


----------



## Solotov

Quote: 





sacd-man said:


> There are a bunch of SPAM emails. Send me a PM...
> Craig


 

 Hi Craig,
  I've already sent PM.
  Please check.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## SACD-Man

PM sent. 
   
  Looks like we are on the same page!
   
  Craig


----------



## mania0226

hi,craig,
   
  please check pm,thx~~


----------



## SACD-Man

Hey...
   
  You are all set!! Check your PM....
   
  Craig


----------



## mania0226

Quote: 





sacd-man said:


> Hey...
> 
> You are all set!! Check your PM....
> 
> Craig


 
  Craig
   
  please check pm again,thanks.


----------



## Marina M

Hi Craig! Sent you PM day ago, hope to receive your answer...


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

Gone radio silent again. Not responding to PMs. Getting ridiculous.


----------



## xokokx

-


----------



## xokokx

Quote: 





sacd-man said:


> Yes we are fully on repairs the end of today and tomorrow!!
> 
> Craig


 
hi craig u told mi u send the repair cable almost 3 weeks ago . i have not receive any tracking no. or the cable yet .


----------



## chesterljh

i also have received no news from him


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

All I've been asking for is a status update. I don't think that's unreasonable after more than 4 months.


----------



## actionmanz

Hi Craig
Order#1200001455
I have been waiting for your contact for long time.I understand that you might be busy with your company.I look forward to your reply.


----------



## SACD-Man

hey!
  
  Check your PM!!
   
  Craig


----------



## xokokx

No pm received...


----------



## Marina M

Hi Craig! I'm waiting for pm too


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

Yuuup...


----------



## chesterljh

i have sent a pm as well craig.. =(


----------



## Bucket

Me too Craig. Sent you a PM and email...
  Please respond when you have time.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## SACD-Man

Working on PMs in a few hours !!

Craig


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

So did anyone get a response?


----------



## xokokx

No for mi.


----------



## goohsm

hi im the guy whos waiting on twcu for er4 iem please keep me updated of the process thanks
   
  goohsm@hotmail.com


----------



## mikey1028

Hi Craig
 My order is 1200001459
 i really dont expect the LOD cost me so much time to receive it
 i hope you can send me as soon as possible
   
  Has sent you PM, please check
   
  thanks


----------



## SACD-Man

Hey...
   
  I just replied to your PM!
   
  Craig


----------



## actionmanz

Hi Craig
  please check PM


----------



## mikey1028

Hi Craig
   
  My order is 1200001459
  Please check PM


----------



## aks2023

Hi Craig,
   
  My order is 
[size=1.05em] #1200001534[/size]   
  Please reply to my PM.  
   
  email is aks2023@mac.com
   
  I have sent several emails and left numerous voicemails for you.  please respond.
   
  thank you


----------



## SACD-Man

Hey!

I know that was next. Let me check with my staff. I'm not currently in the office. 

I will get back to you...
Craig


----------



## Bucket

Hi Craig,
   
  I'm still waiting for a response from you. I have emailed and pm you.
  email- farntong@gmail.com
   
  I sent you a payment directly on paypal so I don't have an order number.
  Not rushing or anything but do want to make sure if the order hasn't been forgotten please.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## aks2023

Craig,
   
  Was that comment directed to me??
   
  I still have heard nothing from you despite phone calls, emails, private messages and these posts.
   
  Please respond.
   
  aks2023


----------



## aks2023

Craig,
   
  Please respond.  I have still heard nothing from you since I placed my order on April 7th.  This is completely unacceptable service by anyones measure.  I have tried being polite.  I have tried calling, emailing, PM and posts on this forum and you have not replied to me once.  
   
  Please respond!
   
  aks2023


----------



## SACD-Man

Pm sent..


----------



## aks2023

Thank you


----------



## SACD-Man

Aks2023

Sorry for delay...it's my fault for the response. Check your pm for the resolution!

Craig


----------



## xokokx

almost 5 mths since i send for repair, contacted craig through emails. 
  got reply from craig for first few emails, but no response after 4-5 emails. so far no updates for the cable.


----------



## xokokx

Got an update. Cable shipped.


----------



## chesterljh

craig!! im awaiting on my eta of sending my cable...do reply my PM to you. =) i sent again


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

A response to my last PM would be swell.


----------



## mikey1028

Hi Craig
 My order is 1200001459
  
  i still havent received my LOD yet,
  and u have promised me that you will send immediately
   
  Please check PM
   
  Mike


----------



## chesterljh

CONTACTED! =)


----------



## minimus

I am getting no responses from Craig.  I paid $50 to have my balancedWhiplash IEM cable repaired over 2 months ago and shipped it to him along with an RMA.  I have not received back a repaired cable, let alone any responses to my e-mails asking for a status update.  Craig, what gives?


----------



## SACD-Man

PM sent..


----------



## minimus

Quote: 





sacd-man said:


> PM sent..


 
  Replied to your PM with all the information you asked for from the RMA.  I have not received any response or a repaired IEM cable.  Can you give me a status update?  It is now close to 3 months since I paid for the repair and sent the cable to you...


----------



## minimus

Quote: 





minimus said:


> Replied to your PM with all the information you asked for from the RMA.  I have not received any response or a repaired IEM cable.  Can you give me a status update?  It is now close to 3 months since I paid for the repair and sent the cable to you...


 
   
  I still have not gotten any response.  As someone who purchased two Whiplash cables, I thought I qualified as a loyal customer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## kanna

Hi Craig
  I just send PM to you again, Please check your PM.
I order your via email, so I didn't have order id.
Please refer my order from PM.
  Thanks


----------



## tremolo

Hi Craig,
   
  I have been emailing you a lot trying to get my cable back. At this point, I would be more than happy to just get a refund.
   
  Thanks


----------



## minimus

I propose we keep posting to this thread daily so it stays at the very top of this forum, keeping as many Head-Fier's as possible aware of the "issues" surrounding Whiplash Audio until they are resolved.


----------



## chesterljh

craig...i pmed u again.. =(


----------



## kanna

Craig informed me about my order was shipped since May,31.
For now I didn't received it yet and can't tracking it too.


----------



## tnmike1

those of you who have been on here for about six-seven years--does the name Xin Feng ring bells???  He who was a genius building Supermacro and Reference amps but would never respond to emails, then suddenly one bright day your orde would show up.  Then one day he vanishes into thin air??  Good luck with your orders.  I have a LOD fron Craig but the next one will be from ALO.  At least they respond quickly with emails and product


----------



## SACD-Man

I know guys. Im sorry for playing the balance act. I have been spending so much time with my new employee. I will improve. 
   
  Also I dont have a huge staff like others. Growing pains I guess.
   
  Craig


----------



## theory_87

tnmike1 said:


> those of you who have been on here for about six-seven years--does the name Xin Feng ring bells???  He who was a genius building Supermacro and Reference amps but would never respond to emails, then suddenly one bright day your orde would show up.  Then one day he vanishes into thin air??  Good luck with your orders.  I have a LOD fron Craig but the next one will be from ALO.  At least they respond quickly with emails and product



 
I have no issue with Xin. he response to me everytime in the past and sent my items out fast. As for Whiplash, I send my twag v2 back about 2 months back for RMA. Till now, i have yet to receive any email from them on when my twag v2 is shipping back despite sending 2 emails asking about status... fustrating to deal with.


----------



## chesterljh

craig awaiting news frm you. =)


----------



## justin w.

Bump


----------



## Happy Camper

Seems several cable makers are swamped. For the science posse to claim otherwise, there sure are a lot of people buying cables.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





happy camper said:


> Seems several cable makers are swamped. For the science posse to claim otherwise, there sure are a lot of people buying cables.


 
   
  Who exactly has claimed otherwise?
   
  se


----------



## justin w.

craig, please see my latest email so this can be my final post


----------



## kanna

Hi craig
I already sent PM and email to you, but you never response my email or PM.
You informed that my order was shipped since 31-May.
But for now I didn't receive any cable from you (and email also). That mean my cable was lost from shipping process?
  I waiting it for long time (order since Feb), Please response my email or PM otherwise I'll use PayPal buyer protection process.


----------



## justin w.

bump


----------



## zachchen1996

I was about to buy a cable from whiplash, seems like the owner isnt very responsive... might just get it from double helix instead


----------



## justin w.

Craig,
   
  please send me a response no later than tomorrow


----------



## justin w.

on 7/30 Craig said he had written a check and his employee would mail it. i have not received anything, and all emails since then have gone unanswered.


----------



## kanna

I waiting for 7 month already, No response from Craig too


----------



## kanna

Hi
 Thanks for reply, do you have update from my order?


----------



## kanna

Hi,  Craig
 I waiting for 8 month already. Could you make refund process?
 Otherwise I'll contact to PayPal to make a refund process.


----------



## ALSO

I can only speak to my own experience, but I ordered a replacement cable for my FitEar 334 in late August.  Craig was swift in his responses to my queries, kept me updated on the progress, and I received a beautiful cable about a month after ordering.  I am highly satisfied and would not hesitate to order from Whiplash again.


----------



## hkppl

Me too. I ordered a Whiplash TWag V3 cable for my MH335DW. I live in HK but Craig was so kind that he had waived the shipping fee for my cable. After one month, my cable arrived and I am quite satisfied with it's quality. I think I will order from Whiplash again if I need other upgrades for my setup.
  
 P.S. actually the TWag v3 is already my second order, my first one was the TWag v2 for my ES5 and that was great too.


----------



## actionmanz

Hi Craig
Please check PM!!!
Thanks


----------



## awry

Tell me about it. I have a cable owed by them for a year now. I still have the registered shipping form that they received my cable. Never getting anything from them again.


----------



## bookmarks

awry said:


> Tell me about it. I have a cable owed by them for a year now. I still have the registered shipping form that they received my cable. Never getting anything from them again.


 
 seriously !?


----------



## Mooses9

awry said:


> Tell me about it. I have a cable owed by them for a year now. I still have the registered shipping form that they received my cable. Never getting anything from them again.


 
 thats unacceptable.


----------



## chesterljh

awry said:


> Tell me about it. I have a cable owed by them for a year now. I still have the registered shipping form that they received my cable. Never getting anything from them again.


 
  
 keep sending craig emails. i definitely believe he will reply


----------



## Mooses9

chesterljh said:


> keep sending craig emails. i definitely believe he will reply


 
 a YEAR,12 months,365 days,24 Hours a day,60 Minutes a hour, 60 seconds a minute
  
 that is CLEARLY dropping the ball by all standards. thats too long to owe someone something.
  
 even if he eventually answers, there is no excuse to prolong such a event like sending out a cable.
  
 these cables arent made with unicorn mane stranded wires. come on.
  
 just saying...


----------



## awry

And I was told to send the cable up. think I have the email somewhere. It's to replace a TWag V1 with a V2? Something like that. I dunno. I have emailed plenty of times.


----------



## awry

Am i the only one that has these problems? i heard they were quite common. Not like anyone else in Whiplash is doing anytihng about it.


----------



## awry

Disclaimer: I am not a hater of Whiplash in a typical sense. I still value some of their products. I have a TWag v1, one of the good ones without copper, that I wouldn't sell for anything and a couple of older LODs. And I have owned other of their products before. But after this experience with them. I'm not dealing with them anymore. unacceptable.


----------



## SACD-Man

Please send me an email to csanborn@whiplashaudio.com.
  
 I have definitely have had my fair share of issues. One of them have been emails going to my Junk folder.
  
 Try that...
  
 Sorry!
 Craig


----------



## awry

I will send one now saying hi. It should have the history of our email conversations etc. if not I can forward or printscreen or something.


----------



## SACD-Man

Message received and replied!


----------



## Lenni

mooses9 said:


> a YEAR,12 months,365 days,24 Hours a day,60 Minutes a hour, 60 seconds a minute
> 
> that is CLEARLY dropping the ball by all standards. thats too long to owe someone something.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I could not agree more.
  
  
 I have to say, I personally find what some of these "Member of the Trade" get away with kind of bizarre. a regular member would not be able to do the same. I mean, if a member would receive a payment for an item they have on sale, and not send the item within a reasonable time, not replying to email, etc. etc., they would probably get banned. but if you're a "Member of the Trade" you can just make up some lame excuses and all is fine.
  
 I'm all for tollerance and understanding, and I know shiit happens, but a line has to be drawn when abuse is clearly going on. there should more rules for MOT's, if just to protect members, especially new ones, form getting ripped off. _imo_


----------



## SACD-Man

So I guess if a few mistakes make up our entire reputation, excuses don't matter. So in that case I have no excuse.
  
 In fact, I don't in this case. 
  
 However in one quick note, this has nothing to do with these postings since I have gotten past (all of us have) them, this is why Im currently not a Sponsor.
 I dont "get away" with anything. In fact often I learn from them and figure out how to fix it. We are not multi million companies. In fact I make no money, but again that is not an excuse. 
  
 I learned from this and figure out solutions so Im happy to understand the issues. 
  
 No one gets ripped off. Thats for sure!!!
  
 Craig


----------



## Lenni

bottom line is, if you're still a MOT, you should behave accordingly... if for whatever reason you're not able to be a MOT anymore, you should not continue like you do. end of.
  
 nothing personal.


----------



## SACD-Man

Thanks...


----------



## SACD-Man

Awry,
  
 We "think" we have located your cable. The label arrived to us torn. The package arrive in the same condition. But I looked back and see what needs to be done. I will have this out tomorrow.
  
 My sincere apologies. 
  
 Craig


----------



## actionmanz

Hi Craig
Please check PM!!
Thanks!!!


----------



## awry

Hey guys, I finally got a reply from Craig and he's seen all the previous emails etc.
  
 It's been a really long time but at least finally something is been done. Craig has been really helpful and friendly since finding out about this issue and I really hope this kind of thing doesn't happen again. To anyone.
  
 Craig, sent you a couple emails to ties things up regarding my issue. Please check and respond when you can.
  
 Thank you for your time.


----------



## Mooses9

well that is good to hear.


----------



## actionmanz

Hi Craig
Please Check PM and update status orders
Thanks


----------



## Nisaus

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I've been waiting for 6 months without any replies either on head-fi or through email, and now that I am getting a new pair of Roxannes, I figure I won't need the cable I ordered anymore. How can I contact Craig for a refund? Paypal didn't work for me as it's been 6 months. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SACD-Man

hey!
  
 I don't see any email. Sorry of I missed it. We are getting very much caught up too. 
  
 Lemme check my PMs 
  
 Craig


----------



## Nisaus

Thanks Craig for your reply and PM!


----------



## SACD-Man




----------



## Nisaus




----------



## Aaron88

I have been waiting for 5 weeks with no response from this company. I think i would take forever to receive my cable.


----------



## deFiniLoGy

Craig...
  
 Is there any update on my AKG K701...?


----------



## awry

awry said:


> Hey guys, I finally got a reply from Craig and he's seen all the previous emails etc.
> 
> It's been a really long time but at least finally something is been done. Craig has been really helpful and friendly since finding out about this issue and I really hope this kind of thing doesn't happen again. To anyone.
> 
> ...


 
 Totally forgot I wrote this til I saw something Craig posted on the Tralucent Ref1 thread regarding his service. 
  
 Scratch whatever I said in this post. I STILL haven't received anything and I gave up earlier this year trying to email or contact Whiplash regarding my cable. 
  
 Tralucent Ref1 thread post number 1944 was my post there in response to what Craig said there.
  
 Good luck to people still buying cables from them. You are either very brave or very rich.


----------



## skysoul

lolz....I had the same situation. I got ripped off by him. Its been almost 4 years and 800USD. No items no replys.  ANd I still dun understand why he still has a lot of customers after all these years.


----------

